# Alchie und Der Reichtum



## Hexys (20. Januar 2009)

Hej Leute..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab sufu benutzt leider keine neueren Beiträge gefunden.

Hab mir gerade vorgenommen alchie zu skillen ..

und wollte fragen mit welcher spezi. das man am meisten kohle bekommt (zurzeit)...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## ManyBorn2Kill (20. Januar 2009)

Also ich komm mit Elixier Spezi sehr gut zurrecht weil die Mats für die Elixiere und Fläschchen sehr gering sind und man viele Procs hat.


----------



## vickie (20. Januar 2009)

Mittlerweile lohnt sich nurnoch die Elexier Spezialisierung.
Damals, zu BC Zeiten, war Trank total super aber seit man pro Kampf nurnoch 1 Trank trinken kann bringt es nichts mehr.
Elexiere kann man immer gebrauchen und vorallem geht der Elexier Procc auch auf Flasks.

Transmutation auch recht nett aber meines erachtens nach nicht lohnenswert denn es Procct einfach viel zu selten....

So on, nimm Elexiere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexys (20. Januar 2009)

cool danke...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab noch ne klizze kleine frage xD..

welcher trag is so der teuerste den ihr vk.? 

bin neu im geschäft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vickie (20. Januar 2009)

Also ich muss gestehen ich verkaufe die ansich garnicht^^
Geb dir immer in Raids an die Gildis raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber soweit ich wei0 kannste das Meeleflask gut verkaufen....
Auf Madmortem lag das damals bei 120G das Stück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ka was es jetzt so alles wert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber als Tipp, stell die Elexiere her die SpellDmg oder Aggy / Strength oder Manareg....
Sind so die Elexiere die am besten gehn....


----------



## Hexys (20. Januar 2009)

omg^^ 120g....

nice danke für die schnellen antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..

mfg Zesto


----------



## Thaielb (20. Januar 2009)

Ich empfehle Dir die Kosten für die Kräuter mit dem Verkaufspreis der Elixiere mal gegenzurechnen. Zumindest bei uns bringt es mindestens genauso viel nur die Kräuter zu verkaufen.


----------



## Laberede (26. Januar 2009)

Mit Tränken oder Elixieren Gold machen zu wollen, ist echt nur für Liebhaber. Da hilft auch Spezialisierung nicht weiter. 
Kannst nur mal seltenere Sachen wie Schutzelixiere über Matskosten reinstellen. Die kannste dann aber ca. 3mal  vom Briefkasten abholen.

Ich denke die Leute kaufen eben fast nur Heil- und Manatränke. Für Raids dann Fläschen, sonst gehts auch ohne Elixier. Die Effekte von Tränken/Elixieren ist dann eigentlich auch zu lachhaft, als das man vorher mal so etwas wie einen Schutztrank einkalkulieren würde.

Also ich finds ja ziemlich cool auch mal lowLvl Wuttränke loszuwerden, aber zum Gold-Verdienen ist das wirklich der maximal dämlichste Weg.

Aber auf jeden Fall immer noch eher Elixier als Trank !

Gibts halt bessere Sachen fürn Alchie.


----------



## Sch1llman (26. Januar 2009)

sowohl mit transen (leben -> feuer z.b.) als auch mit fläschchen mache ich atm ein bisschen geld. man muss halt schnell sein, wenn die fläschchen im ah grad knapp werden, dann kriegt man auch nen anständigen preis dafür. konnte letztens z.b. so viele loswerden, dass ich schnell noch frostlotus aus dem ah für 28g/stück nachgekauft und die fläschchen des frostwyrms anschließend für 85g verkauft habe. kommt schon was rum, vor allem mit proccs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amilcar (27. Januar 2009)

Also ich denke momentan macht man mehr Geld mit Daylies.

Ok ich bin auch farmfaul, sammel nur das ein, was mir grad beim questen oder reisen in die Finger kommt. Aber grundsätzlich solltest du vor dem Herstellen immer schauen, da teilweise die Kräuter mehr bringen als die Elixiere/Flasks. (Man bedenke die Schriftgelehrten brauchen ja inzwischen auch massig davon für ihre Tinten)

Ich persönlich habe auch Elixiere als Spezi gewählt, allerdings net um reich zu werden sondern damit ich durch Proccs weniger farmen muss. ^^


----------

